
Emacspeak 43.0 (SoundDog) Unleashed - lelf
http://emacspeak.blogspot.com/2015/11/emacspeak-430-sounddog-unleashed.html
======
jareds
As a blind programmer I'd love to use this. Unfortunately none of the Linux
packages are kept up to date and in the passed I've had issues building from
source. There is now a Windows version but I can't get emacs-eclim to work
under Windows. Other then emacs-eclim it does not look like there is a good
solution for integrating with JAVA and Maven that is kept up to date. If
anyone has any ideas I'd like to hear them.

------
mrmagooey
Can't really read the whole thing at work as I feel self-conscious reading a
page tiled in labradors on work time.

~~~
krupan
I'm just going to come out and say it, you are complaining about the look of a
website created by a blind man.

FWIW, the lab background is not there on my phone.

------
mwcampbell
Here's an interesting article about the history and features of Emacspeak,
written about a year ago:

[http://emacspeak.sourceforge.net/turning-
twenty.html](http://emacspeak.sourceforge.net/turning-twenty.html)

The text-to-speech engine he said he was still using in that article
(Eloquence) is the one you can hear in the videos referenced in another
comment.

------
jarmitage
Anyone got a video of this in action?

~~~
tetheno
[http://tvraman.github.io/emacspeak/videos/](http://tvraman.github.io/emacspeak/videos/)

I think they're from 2007 though.

